# przycina flash w FF (YT) i problemy z gnome

## kacper

cześć,

od paru dni zaczęły przycinać mi filmiki na YT, ja wiem, że flash dla Linuksa to lekkie ścierwo, ale żeby filmiki przycinały? Podejrzewam, że to coś u mnie, ale nie przypominam sobie aktualizacji flasha, ewentualnie jakiś nowy FF się zrobił. Gdzie mogę szukać przyczyn tego upierdliwego ścinania się filmików. 

Właśnie zainstalowałem opere i na niej jest wszystko ok, więc to pewnie problem FF, moja wersja to www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.3

I żeby nie robić dwóch wątków, narobiło mi się trochę problemów z gnome, nie mam w ogóle ikonek w menu i aplikacje które się otwierają plik tekstowy, plikt rtf to jakieś dziwne wordpady z wine itd, gdzie mogę to 'zresetować'?

----------

## Belliash

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-262564.html

pkt 4, 5 i 13

----------

## Garrappachc

Dobra, Belliash, to jest forum, a nie szkoła, żeby kindersztuby uczyć....

Ja mam flasha nie z repo, tylko ze stronki adobe'a i mi działa wszystko, nawet dużo procka nie zżera... Zarówno na ff, operze jak i na chromium...

Co go gnome'a - zobacz, co ostatnio aktualizowałeś. Czy z poziomu roota (albo innego usera) też się tak dzieje?

----------

## Belliash

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Dobra, Belliash, to jest forum, a nie szkoła, żeby kindersztuby uczyć....
> 
> Ja mam flasha nie z repo, tylko ze stronki adobe'a i mi działa wszystko, nawet dużo procka nie zżera... Zarówno na ff, operze jak i na chromium...
> 
> Co go gnome'a - zobacz, co ostatnio aktualizowałeś. Czy z poziomu roota (albo innego usera) też się tak dzieje?

 

a ja mam z portage i dziala tak samo jak opisales... myslisz ze czyms sie rozni?

pozatym nie podal zadnych konkretow - oj poczekaj - wroci wrozka to napewno sie wypowie  :Wink: 

poza tym 1 temat = 1 problem...

autor jest na forum dluzej ode mnie - wiec mial dosyc czasu aby sie zapoznac z regulaminem, gentoo uzywa tez mysle nie od dzis a z byle pierdola leci na forum... i nawet pytania zadac nie potrafi...

----------

## Garrappachc

Naprawdę, naprawdę przeszkadza Ci tak strasznie, że się zapytał o flasha i o gnome'a w jednym temacie? Tak Cię to wkurza?

Co do flasha - wiele razy spotykałem się z taką historią, że flash z repo nie działał, z Adobe - działał. Więc tak tylko napisałem.

----------

## Belliash

Nie.

Przeszkadza mi to ze osoba z takim stazem nie wie nawet co aktualizowala i co ostatnio zmieniala w systemie. Przeszkadza mi to ze nie podal zadnych konkretnych informacji o systemie. Przeszkadza mi to ze przez tyle lat sie niczego nie nauczyl. Zwracajac uwage na te rzeczy przy okazji nadmienilem ze powinien zalozyc 2 tematy, albo chociaz jakos to wszystko uscislic... Nie twierdze ze po pewniej aktualizacji sypnal sie jednoczesnie gnome i firefox (co mialoby jakis sens umieszczania tego w 1 temacie) - oba na GTK. Opera dziala na QT afaik. Widzisz roznice? Po czym mam to wywnioskowac? Po tym co napisal? To niech czeka na wrozke... jak sie jej skonczy urlop, to na pewno sie odezwie w tym temacie  :Cool: 

----------

## one_and_only

amd64? bo jak tak, to aktualizacja flasha do natywnej wersji 64-bitowej wiąże się z utratą akceleracji sprzętowej przy odtwarzaniu filmików. Eh, eh, aż tak ciężko o emerge --info i taila z genlop -l?

----------

## Belliash

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> amd64? bo jak tak, to aktualizacja flasha do natywnej wersji 64-bitowej wiąże się z utratą akceleracji sprzętowej przy odtwarzaniu filmików. Eh, eh, aż tak ciężko o emerge --info i taila z genlop -l?

 

```
belliash@LAPEK / $ cat /etc/make.conf | grep CHOST

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

belliash@LAPEK / $ epm -qa | grep firefox

mozilla-firefox-3.5.3

belliash@LAPEK / $ epm -qa | grep flash

adobe-flash-10.0.32.18
```

Nie wiem o czym mowisz, i jaki to ma wplyw na lag przy odtwarzaniu filmikow na YT  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## one_and_only

Z tego co mi wiadomo wersja 64-bitowa pluginu nie używa sprzętowej akceleracji. Tak przynajmniej czytałem w kilku miejscach. U mnie filmiki HD na pełnym ekranie z youtube przycinają się, mimo dość dobrego configa (2x2.5 GHz, Nvidia Quadro 570M). Za to plugin 32 bitowy z nspluginwrapperem działa bez przycinania. Mimo OverrideGPUValidation = 1 w /etc/adobe/mms.cfg przy pluginie 64-bitowym zaznaczanie i odznaczanie opcji "use hardware acceleration" nie wpływa na obciążenie procesora przy odtwarzaniu filmików HD z youtube - jest to ok 70% w normalnym oknie (płynnie) i max na fullscreenie (leciutko przycina).

----------

## Belliash

mi w oknie uzywa 5-6% a na fullscreenie ~20% ... 4x2GHz i GF9600M GT jezeli sprzet ma jakies znaczenie...

BTW -> proponuje zaprzestac gdybania dopoki autor nie poprawi i nie uzupelni swojego posta...to imho nie ma sensu

----------

## one_and_only

Na takim prawdziwym prawdziwym HD? Np. to? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zHVW7Zy_vg#fmt=22 (kliknąć HD i fullscreen). Jak wygląda emerge -pv dla adobe-flash i czy mógłbyś przetestować obciążenie procesora z włączoną i wyłączoną akceleracją (z menu ppm na filmiku, nie wiem czy trzeba restartować przeglądarkę)? Czy używasz compiza (albo WMa z akceleracją?) i czy masz włączone rozszerzenie composite? To chyba wszystko  :Wink:  TIA

BTW -> w 'międzyczasie' zanim autor coś napisze można rozwiązać mój problem, którego opis jest zgodny z tytułem wątku (przynajmniej połową :Smile: ).Last edited by one_and_only on Sun Sep 27, 2009 5:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Belliash

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> Na takim prawdziwym prawdziwym HD? Np. to? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zHVW7Zy_vg#fmt=22 (kliknąć HD i fullscreen). Jak wygląda emerge -pv dla adobe-flash i czy mógłbyś przetestować obciążenie procesora z włączoną i wyłączoną akceleracją (z menu ppm na filmiku, nie wiem czy trzeba restartować przeglądarkę)? TIA

 

noo dobra 30% w skoku...

PowerMizera wylacz na samiutki poczatek  :Wink:  Stery nvidii moga byc problematyczne... ostatnimi czasy za przeproszeniem smierdza zbukiem gorzej niz ATI :/

----------

## one_and_only

PowerMinizer wyłączony, profil performance dla procesora, sterowniki różne, od stabilnych po obecne 190.36 - nie przypominam sobie aby kiedyś było dobrze.

----------

## Belliash

Moze jeszcze cos z xorg.conf? Poki co brak mi innych pomyslow... http://wklej.org/id/158607/

----------

## kacper

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja mam flasha nie z repo, tylko ze stronki adobe'a i mi działa wszystko, nawet dużo procka nie zżera... Zarówno na ff, operze jak i na chromium...
> 
> 

 

No ja mam ze strony adobe, zawsze działał a nagle przestał, ale 'przeinstalowałem go' i znów jest póki co normalnie, nawet filmik w HD podany niżej na Fullscreen działa bardzo dobrze, bez zacinek.

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Co go gnome'a - zobacz, co ostatnio aktualizowałeś. Czy z poziomu roota (albo innego usera) też się tak dzieje?

 

Niestety dla nowego użytkownika jest to samo, dziwne bo stało to się po wymianie dysku na którym miałem /home/, niestety z tamtego dysku nie da się niczego odzyskać, ale myślałem, że .gnome mi się zrobi po pierwszym uruchomieniu i nie będzie problemów. Widocznie zabawy z overlayem gnome nie zawsze wychodzą na dobre, ale ciężko się wyzbyć starych przyzwyczajeń  :Wink: 

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> amd64? bo jak tak, to aktualizacja flasha do natywnej wersji 64-bitowej wiąże się z utratą akceleracji sprzętowej przy odtwarzaniu filmików. Eh, eh, aż tak ciężko o emerge --info i taila z genlop -l?
> 
> 

 

Nie, na 32bitach, powinienem to zaznaczyć - mój błąd, ale szczerze mówiąc nie wiedziałem, że ktoś może pomyśleć o 64bitach, ja jak stawiałem gentoo to jeszcze na 64bitach były problemy z flashem, java i jeszcze innymi rzeczami, więc sobie odpuściłem. Rozumiem, że nadal są z tym problemy skoro o tym piszesz, więc jaki właściwie jest sens instalacji 64bitowego systemu? Pytam całkiem poważnie, bo niedługo będę chyba musiał u siebie wymienić trochę sprzętu, więc system pewnie od nowa postawie. (może być na priv, jeśli masz ochotę, żeby znów ktoś się nie doczepił.)

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie.
> 
> Przeszkadza mi to ze osoba z takim stazem nie wie nawet co aktualizowala i co ostatnio zmieniala w systemie. 
> ...

 

Miałem ci w ogóle nie odpisywać, bo zazwyczaj nie rozmawiam z ludźmi który z byle pierdołami lecą do 'władz' i chcą wprowadzać wszędzie swoje wyimaginowane zasady (pewnie jakbyś się urodził we wcześniejszych latach to byś miał niezła fuchę, ale tamte czasy na szczęście się skończyły), ale jednak to zrobię. 

Oczywiście, że nie wiem co mi się aktualizowało, bo prócz Gentoo w domu mam jeszcze 3 serwery na Gentoo, notka na Gentoo i mam też normalne życie rodzinne, prace, studia i takie tam i po prostu wszystkiego nie mogę zapamiętać. Dawno nie zagłębiałem się z oprogramowanie dla portage i nie wiem czy jest coś co mi pokaże co ostatnio aktualizowało, jak istnieje takie narzędzie to proszę oświeć mnie, bo nie wiem. Nie jestem wszechwiedzący dlatego tu piszę. 

Co do podania informacji o systemie to faktycznie mogłem podać więcej, ale nie wiedziałem za bardzo będzie istotne, nie chciałem zaśmiecać tutaj wątku emerge --info itd, mogłem zaznaczyć wersje flasha, ale szczerze mówiąc, nie wiedziałem, że jest inna niż tam która się ściąga poprzez stronę adobe.com.

A flash i ikonki w gnome sypnęły mi się w tym samym czasie, oczywiście przeinstalowałem gnome-icon-theme i gnome-panel, ale to nic nie dało. Chciałem tylko, że ktoś mi powiedział jak 'zrestować' gnome do ustawień 'fabrycznych'. Myślałem, że nowy katalog .gnome i /home to załatwia, ale widocznie nie.

----------

## Bialy

@kacper że tak powiem... true  :Wink: 

Od jakiegoś czasu i Belliash i soban_ są poprostu nie znośni.

TAK jeden i drugi.

Nie wiem czy to żal to skończonym lecie, a może coś innego? Nie wnikam.

Jadnak wyrozumiałości brakuje na tym forum  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Belliash

ok, niech bedzie ze to ja jestem ten zly... widze ze jednak niektorym nie warto pomagac... a temat bedzie rzeka... najpierw flash, potem gnome, juz padlo kolejne pytanie, zaraz poruszycie temat o sensie istnienia 64bitow...

poza tym jak nie widzisz sensu podawac dodatkowe informacje, jak np typ architektury, to ja juz nie wiem czy sie smiac czy plakac  :Neutral: 

P.S. jak nie masz czasu to sobie ubuntu zainstaluj a na serwerze np centosa.

@Bialy - jak wyobrazasz sobie pomoc w tym watku? nadal nie wiadomo nic o systemie... brak podstawowych informacji - ale to nie ja sobie szkodze... nie ja mam problem. Ba ...  teraz juz nawet nie wiem czy mam pisac o gnomie czy wymieniac zalety architektury x86_64...  :Rolling Eyes:  A moze poczekac na jeszcze inny watek poboczny... Ja sie pozniej nie bede przebijal przez te wszystkie posty aby znalezc cos sensownego, co nakieruje mnie na wlasciwy trop i pomoze rozwiazac problem... Ale jak juz wspomnialem to nie moj problem!

----------

## Arfrever

Zamykam ten wątek m.in. ze względu na punkt 13. Regulaminu.

Proszę założyć osobne wątki dla osobnych problemów i umieścić tam wszystkie wymagane informacje.

Belliash: Pamiętaj o punkcie 15.b. Regulaminu.

----------

